# New to plants need full help!



## ratbones86 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello!

I'm starting a 20 gallon planted tank. Well the tank is already set up but I can move fish if need be for anything. Here's a link to the video. 










Ok. Right now I have Pool Filter Sand as substrate. Do i need to switch this out to do plants? If so what should i get and how do i set it up? Also I would like to add a piece or two more of drift wood and do some java fern and Anubius in this tank. Also Thinking about some Willow moss? Would like something I could use to make a carpet out of that doesn't get very tall. I would like to keep the Island bank theme. So in the black area I will put blue sand to "Look" like water, maybe...

What other plants can I add to help give this tank a bit more depth? Also If I can at all help it I don't want to do Co2. Also If this can be done on the cheaper end that would be great also lol. This is a beginners first time so nothing to expincive because if it goes south I don't want to be out a lot of money or anything. 

Also i have a 10 gallon hood as the lighting right now which is 2 10w hallogen bulbs. What would be a good thing i could use for lighting on the lower end of expence?

Any advice would be very helpful and I would appreciate it a lot. Thanks ahead of time for the help and have a great day!


----------



## Chididdy123 (Jul 21, 2012)

You dont need to remove the PFS. The plants will be able to root into it just fine. you can attach java fern to your driftwood by tying it down with fabric thread, fishing line, or even a rubberband. wait alittle more than a week or so and it will root into the wood. you can carpet with plants like dwarf hair grass or dwarf baby tears but you will still need to trim it occasionally. To give more depth to the tank, grow tall plants in the back and small plants in the front.

However, given the fact that you will not use any form of co2 (or fertilizers i assume) and only 1w of power per gallon, it is most likely you wont be successful with growing a carpet and if you do, it would be rather slow.

To get any significant results, you will have to put in some money and alot of work.
For co2, you can always make a DIY system. instructions to make it are all over the internet and it is very simple to make. It would be great if you use co2 because the plants will need to out compete the algae for nutrients.

Some people use dirt as nutrient source or fertilizer. They put it as a bottom layer then they lay substrate over it. Go to the chatroom and the people in there can tell you all about it. I learned almost everything from the people in there and the rest by the internet.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

It is difficult to tell from the video but it looks as if you haven't much substrate. For plants with common roots you need about 1.5 or more inches.
I'm going to guess that you have a glass top as what else would a ten gallon top rest on ? The Walmart "under-the-counter" strip light cost $8
but is 18" long. I use them on my ten gallon tanks. Then you can get any 18"T8 bulb. Lowe's sells a GE "Daylight" bulb in T8 but it must say 6500K
on the package to be the correct one...good for plants. This is enough light for certain plants. I use 2 of them on my ten's but I also get algae.
Most "mosses" grow in low light and get nutrients from the water so no change is needed for them in your substrate. But dosing a fert like "Leaf Zone"
would help as otherwise the fish waste would be their only nutrient source. This is a plant that requires low light, is suggested as a mid tank plant
but if used as the background in your tank would enhance the island bank theme.
Florida Aquatic Nurseries - Aquarium Plant - Vallisneria americana var. biwaensis ( Corkscrew )
In order to get the depth in the substrate you should have you could slope it from higher at the back if a row across the back were your only
rooted plants. Those could use some root tabs.
API Root Tabs new Aquatic Plant Supplements
Mosses grow slowly until they get large so don't think there is something wrong/w them. Java grows in all directions. Christmas moss tends to "drape"
so is less chaotic than Java. Either can be tied to wood and if you use just small amount of cotton thread it will rot off.
Liquid Co2 is harmful to mosses(Excel/API Co2 Booster) so if you stay/w low light or even medium light at the lower end of med. you won't need it.

Chain stores don't but "mom and pop" petshops buy used equipment to resell. You may be able to get a strip light or full hood for the 20 there for less than regular cost.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 17, 2013)

Yeah ill be upgrading the lighting. I think im going to do a DIY co2 system.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I agree, I would get a strip light that is the size of the tank, will be better for you. I dont have any CO2, but I do dose liquid CO2. Its about $8 a bottle from petsmart and its lasted me about 2 months or so now. Fert tabs are great as well as they will help with any plant with a root.

You could always go with a floating plant like Hornwort. It will grow even without special lighting and makes for a nice floating refuge if your fish feel stressed at all.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Bettas love broad leaves to lounge in, so some wisteria is also a great plant. It grows fast too. As for carpeting plants, there is a sword called chain sword. It takes it some time to get used to your tank but once it does it will spread by runners. One of my favs for bottom cover.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 17, 2013)

If i do any grass type plant for the ground cover i was thinking dwarf hair grass or maybe some dwarf baby tears. I was going to do a co2 thing with a bottle under the tank a air line from it to the co2 diffuser and in the bottle will be 1 teaspoon yeast 2 cups sugar and half a gallon of hot water shaken not stirred lol. Thinking of running the DIY co2 system with a bottle around it and it attached to an elite mini internal filter.


----------

